# beat this



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

not mine


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Why would someone need so much tackle on a boat?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Beat it?

I wouldn't claim it.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

bass fisherman


https://easyviewtackle.com/


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

If those were snacks I would support this.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

hes Got a lot of puffer fish in his area I guess...lol


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Somewhere there is a man in a Hobie Pro angler who is not impressed.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

I am digging the use of space.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I kind of like it...until he gets asked to go fish on a buddy's boat


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Those of us that spend day after day fishing in salt or brackish waters learned the hard way to protect our lures and flies the best we can... The simplest way is to keep it away from the salt until it’s needed - and that includes only bringing out in the skiff the gear you need... Can’t speak for others but I ruined a lot of gear that never got used that way.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Topnative beat me to the punch on bass fisher or Carp tournament guy. Not a fly fishermen


----------



## wrinklestar (May 7, 2015)

crboggs said:


> Beat it?
> 
> I wouldn't claim it.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Given the thread title, I opened it with a little trepidation.


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

Poor guy, if he gets broken off he has to open six different hatches to retie.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Better to have it than to think you need it.

While not to that extreme, I do bring an assortment of shit, and if I figure something out, not much else gets used. The rest is dead weight pretty much.


----------



## BrainlessBoater (Feb 18, 2018)

Holy smokes!


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

And here I thought it was going to be about something like this:


----------

